# Stuck in the mud



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

While parking my trailer after coming back from a lesson today I got stuck in some mud for the first time. Fortunately my horse was already unloaded and I was able to drive my truck out pretty easily after unhitching the trailer. My BO used a tractor to finish parking the trailer in its spot. I have a US Rider membership so I know I won't get stuck somewhere with absolutely no hope, but it does leave me wondering- do any of you have advice for getting yourself out when you get stuck? Any equipment you recommend carrying 'just in case'? Any good stories from when you've been stuck?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Lol, I have unloaded my horses and hooked a rope from each to the front bumper to pull the truck/trailer out while Dad drove


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

HA! An excavator. Here's what I did in the backyard. Boy, did I feel dumb. Didn't even bother to unhook the trailer; hubby pulled me out with the excavator.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

It won't help you once you're stuck, but if I have to drive (with or without a trailer) through our pasture when it's muddy, I put snow chains on our truck, and I've never got stuck with them on.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

The key is not to get stuck to begin with...if there's any question about what I'm about to drive into I park and walk it first.

Then, if you're about to get stuck anyways wink, try to avoid getting REALLY stuck...when you feel you're loosing momemtum and starting to spin, reverse course ASAP! STOP. As fast as you can get into reverse (as you may start sinking as soon as you stop) and reverse course with as much momentum as you can until you get onto safe ground again.

And the key...if you GET stuck, don't spin - Almost always all you're doing is digging yourself deeper and making it more of a pain to get yourself pulled out, so put it in park and go look for help. 

And remember that pulling out backwards is often easier than trying to pull out forwards.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

PrivatePilot said:


> The key is not to get stuck to begin with...
> ...so put it in park and go look for help.



Yes
Yes

:sad:


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

4 wheel drive and good tires always a plus


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I got stuck once pulling my lighter 14' but it was winter and I was picking up livestock in an unfamiliar place. Farm owner had to pull me out. 
The problem was the truck.
No really, it was. 
Nice 3/4 ton with all the bells and whistles for hauling in comfort (built in frige anyone??) but none of the oomph under the hood that was needed for doing anything other than flat land travel. And I mean flat asphalt only. **eye roll**

I won't say the name of the truck as I might get several angry posts in response, but I got rid of that truck and now own a RAM. :wink:
Never been stuck since even though I've hauled in all kinds of weather and conditions.  

I agree with the others, as soon as you think you might be getting into trouble, backtrack and fast. Don't just sit there and spin. Unless you can dump a bunch of rocks, gravel, or mulch under the tires...you will just make it worse.
If I thought I might be faced with that problem, I might carry some bags of rocks, gravel, or mulch in the truck bed.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree that snow chains are pretty handy, but before you get stuck.
Not spinning your tires and depending on the mud rocking it out can help. (forward-reverse, forward, reverse)
Pack a shovel so you can throw some gravel under the tires to gain traction. We also have a handy man jack too, it comes in "handy" (tee he) for all kinds of things.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Lockwood, you were asking a city slicker to do farm work. Lol.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Lockwood, you were asking a city slicker to do farm work. Lol.


LOL, that's why I got rid of it!! :lol:

To be fair to me though, I didn't actually buy the city slicker, it was handed down and all I had at the time.
The RAM though...I spent a loooong time looking for her. She's a keeper. :wink:


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Am I the only one sitting here thinking about a certain "male enhancement" commercial. The one where the truck and trailer get stuck and the guy unloads his horses and they pull it out.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Rain Shadow, please tell me the "male enhancement" increases the man's ability to think. hahahahahaha


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Any truck can get stuck regardless of the nameplate on the door if it's driven somewhere beyond it's designed capabilities. 

Every brand has its pavement Princess models that are designed to look big and scary but are hopeless the second they drive into something as innocent as wet grass. 

And even the ones that are designed for offloading will quickly get stuck if driven somewhere beyond their capabilities as well. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Ive got a 15k winch on a 2" reese receiver. and I have a 2" receiver plate at each end of my truck. with a block and tackle its good for 30k. Iv only had to use it 2times but it was worth it


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I bought our Dodge Cummins 3500 Diesel Doolie 4WD specifically bc I've been stuck in the mud with my horse trailer too many times! The most noteworthy was in the early 1990's at the National Shiloh event. We parked in the flat, high field next to the event, and then, after 10 inches of rain on Saturday, everybody was bugging out. There was a farmer getting paid cash to pull people out with his tractor. I RUSHED (on my horse, "Corporal") to meet him and pay, and we were the last truck/trailer to leave that parking lot that day, after it had become a quagmire. My 2007 truck has driven through snowdrifts and pushed our car out of a jam.
You just need to remember that you must park on asphalt or cement whenEVER it looks like rain, or your trailer will become a "beached whale."


----------

